# Yay! Craig's List!



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I promise this is dog-related. 

Last Thursday, I was surfing our local Craig's List to list a couple of items that have been laying around the house forever and checking to see what others were selling similar items for. After a while, I looked through the ads using some of the key words I usually use to find stuff and came across a listing titled "Dog Crate" and the price being $100. "That seems awfully expensive," I thought to myself. Most crates listed locally are of the wire type of the non-Vari Kennel type plastic crates.

So ... I clicked on it and guess what? It was one of the Ray Allen RAM Tech kennels. On the older side, but still ... $100 is a steal for that! I ended up calling the guy the next morning (it was already past nine that night) and he still had it. I guess people don't want to pay $100 for a kennel. Even a really nice one. So I got it the same day. I even got a folding crate (Petmate brand - they're like $100 at PetCo!) with it.

Happy camper. Ronja is loving her new kennel, too. It's in the house right now where I have a space in my office between the wall and the closet that is the *exact* dimensions of the crate, so it fits in there like it was built to. Eventually it will be mainly my car crate.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I LOVE your newest "steal". That kennel is awesome. You always seem to find the neatest things on there.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow!! Very cool! Pays to cruise CL ads for sure


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice find.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I LOVE Craig's List. I've made some really good finds ... like my EMT jump bag is one of these Blackhawk Tactical bags. It's fantastic. So many pockets and really, really nicen quality. I have everything in it from band aids to a BVM to my IC vest. You bet I paid way, way less for it than they are new! I also got a whole bunch of Camelbaks and the old-style orange reflective vests for my Civil Air Patrol unit for $5 each.

I never thought I would find one of those kennels on it because they just don't show up on Craig's List normally. Even the Vari Kennels are hard to find up here, it's usually the Walmart brand ones.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm jelly...


----------

